# smiley central for Mac or something similar?



## Spiral Girl (May 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have a friend who is always sending me smileycentral emoticons and I'm wondering if there is anything like this for Mac or something similar?  If not where can I find several Mac emoticons?

S.


----------



## fryke (May 29, 2007)

Hm. you mean for iChat? MSN? E-Mail?


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 29, 2007)

fryke said:


> Hm. you mean for iChat? MSN? E-Mail?



fryke,

Mainly for e-mail right now as that is where I would use it the most.

S.


----------



## fryke (May 30, 2007)

While I'm no fan of HTML E-Mail and the likes, it means you can basically use any PNG, JPEG or GIF (animated, too). You could probably set up a page in iWeb, preview it in Safari and from there "e-mail content of this page" (cmd-i). Hm. There might be an easier way...


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 30, 2007)

fryke said:


> While I'm no fan of HTML E-Mail and the likes, it means you can basically use any PNG, JPEG or GIF (animated, too). You could probably set up a page in iWeb, preview it in Safari and from there "e-mail content of this page" (cmd-i). Hm. There might be an easier way...



fryke,

Thanks for the suggestion and it sounds like a lot of work.

I use the mail program as e-mail, but am wondering how to get the icon to be animated when put in the e-mail.  It's animated on photobucket when I post i there.  Can I just use the URL or IMG tag in my e-mail like I would do so here?  

S.

*Update:*

I got this answer from Daktari for this site of iconsHERE:

Right click on the folder, click on get info. On the window that comes up, click on the icon on the top left corner, note the icon gets a blueish border when clicked on. Then press Command + C to copy the icon image. Open up Preview.app and hit command + N ( this creates a new file from the clipboard). Then click on "Save As". Drag and drop the saved image file on your email.

Or,  you could use this application. Select "Bg Icon", select the icon folder you want then click file and click on "Write to Tiff".

You might get better results if you re-save the tiff file as a PNG file in Preview.app

As an aside, if you want to change any of the folder or application icons on your computer, all you have to do is copy the icon image as above get info on the folder you want to change, click on the icon , then _paste_. 

Try it out and see if this works for you.







Cheers.[/QUOTE]

For this site:

Apimac - Smiles and Emoticons

This method works but they are static not animated:

All you have to do is save the gif file and then drag and drop it in mail.  Also you can just go on the site and right click copy and then when you open e-mail click paste.
Test by sending yourself an email.

S.


----------



## powermac (Jun 5, 2007)

Thunderbird has this function, but of course you would have to switch email clients. I prefer Mail.app, so I took your advice and download the icons.


----------



## Spiral Girl (Jun 5, 2007)

powermac said:


> Thunderbird has this function, but of course you would have to switch email clients. I prefer Mail.app, so I took your advice and download the icons.



powermac,

Yes, I've heard of Thunderbird and think I downloaded it once but wasn't sure I felt like switching over.  It's too bad mail app doesn't have this function.  Good to know though, it's available on Thunderbird.

S.


----------



## jolly (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been looking around for an easy way to insert smileys into my mac mail.  I do all my work with editors etc via email and would like to add some warmth to the business talk. You can find happy and sad faces by going Edit>Special Characters>by Category>special symbols. You'll see a happy and a sad smiley there to insert into your mail. If you click on character info further down the page you can see there are different styles of smileys in the different fonts. So once you insert your smiley, you can highlight it, open the font menu and choose, say, Helvetica oblique and also change the font size if you want a bigger or smaller emoticon. 

The second solution I found was a free font download called "humeur" which is an entire alphabet of different facial expressions in the smiley style like boredom, rage, skepticism, hilarity. http://www.searchfreefonts.com/free/humeur.htm Once you install it (easy peasy to do), you would have to create some kind of memory guide for yourself so you can remember which emotion goes with which letter of the alphabet. For instance, 
Finder>applications>font book>humeur.
Do a screen shot of the alphabet of faces (hold down control, shift, 4) then print it out and write in the letters of the alphabet under each face. Or do that in photoshop and keep the guide on your desktop. After I make myself a guide I'll upload it to my flickr acct as a jpg and post the url here for free download.

Maybe using emoticons will get irritating to readers. Obviously one should use restraint. But it might help to temper a request or complaint or show wild appreciation for a concession. I don't know yet. I'll ask a few close friends to tell me if it's annoying. 
What do you think of these solutions?
Clara


----------

